# Birmingham Stove and Range Nordic Model Value



## Miller62406 (Sep 6, 2016)

Im new to the site.  I recently purchased, at auction, this stove.  It has never been fired and still had original operating instructions as well as the original "for sale tag" from the manufacturer on the inside.  The tag was not filled out, kinda wish it was!  It was stored in a barn hence the rust.  I spent about 6 hours yesterday restoring it.  I understand it is a copy of Jotul 118 and The Hunstman.  From what I have read it is most likely from the early 1970's.  I would love to put it in the house simply because of its art.  There are a couple other threads I found on here discussing this stove.  Both reported the inside panels missing.  This unit has both panels.

Im curios what you guys think the value is of this stove knowing what I have wrote above.  Thanks!


----------

